# Passive/Aktive PA-Boxen?????



## Tobbi (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,
was ist der Unterschied zwischen aktiven und passiven PA-Boxen(Lautsprechern)?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

Hi, bei aktiven Lautsprechern ist schon ein Verstärker integriert. So kann man diese Boxen per Cinch-Kabel direkt an ne Soka und sonst was mit Kopfhörer-Ausgang stecken.

Passive Lautsprecher werden an einen Verstärker oder einen Receiver (Verstärker+Radio) angeschlossen. 

Ein gleich teurer passiver Lautsprecher ist qualitativ immer besser als ein Aktiver. -> beim aktiven zahlt man ja den integrierten Verstärker mit, womit weniger Budget für die Box an sich bleibt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hi, bei aktiven Lautsprechern ist schon ein Verstärker integriert. So kann man diese Boxen per Cinch-Kabel direkt an ne Soka und sonst was mit Kopfhörer-Ausgang stecken.


In diesem Fall per XLR oder Klinke ans Mischpult, die Frequenzweiche oder den EQ. 
Aktive PA-Boxen werden meist als (Bühnen-)Monitor eingesetzt, also dort wo es nicht umbedingt auf absolute Höchstleistung, sondern eher auf halbwegs unverfälschte WIedergabe ankommt.
Zur Publikumsbeschallung nutzt man meist passive PA-Lautsprecher + Endstufe.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

Mit vor etwa 10Jahren, als ich noch im Jugendzentrum aktiv war, haben wir solche Boxen auch eingesetzt um den ganzen Saal zu beschallen.  ("Kinderdisco").


----------

